
The Great Influenza: The Epic Story of the Deadliest Plague in History - kamaraju
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Influenza
======
greenyoda
I read this book a couple of years ago and thought it was very good. Not only
does it cover the history of the 1918 flu pandemic, but also the development
of modern, science-based medicine, which came into being during that time
period.

